# please add your photos:)



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I love to see everyone's babies Add your photos and tell a little about them. I am also curious as to who is not 100% certain as to the parentage of your dogs ( rescue, shelter) The more I am learning and speaking to breeders and owners Vana seems to be a Coton, the DNA company contacted me and said they are checking to see if the wrong family line was followed by the computer:frusty: Oh well here are some of her latest shots


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is my oldest and the smallest. Don't let her size fool you. She has control of both her brothers. She is the sweetest, most gentle dog. Children especially love her. She will let them carry her for hours.

Fred is my middle child. He is the sweetest, tiny bit shy, at the same time grumpy boy. He tries to be a tough guy.

Scudder is my golden boy. Super laid back, funny, go with the flow kind of guy. ALWAYS glued to his mama's side


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics. Linda you got me laughing. I know we all do it , me incluced ,but when you said..." Fred is my middle child." , I had a good laugh. Thanks. I'll see if I can find one of my only child at home. LOL Good idea a random picture thread.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this is one that was downsized and handy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My only child (and I'll follow Dave's holiday theme )

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All these fancy hav's!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ditto is my first Havanese. He is 5 years old and we got him when he was 7 weeks, much too soon to be taken from his mother.After a lot of socialization he is the sweetest boy and the love of my life.
Phoenix is 14 months and the clown of the house but also very sweet and my cuddlebug for sure. I am very lucky to have such wonderful, loving Havanese.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thumper said:


> My only child (and I'll follow Dave's holiday theme )
> 
> Kara


Ahhh Kara , Gucci and Molly could be twins. Great pic.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave and Kara,did your girls coat's change after they were spayed?I have been told that sometimes their fur becomes coarser and more unruly.Molly and Gucci look superb,with their matching hair dos,though Gucci's features look smaller than Molly's.Both of them stunners.Here is a pic of Dizzie pup,who is now just over 2,and a very good and sensible boy, who is calm and laid back,but loves to RLH, and is great at tricks.Secondly there is Nellie Mossa,my sweet loving silly little girl an absolute velcro pup,I thought Dizzie was a velcro until Nellie arrived, who by the way is 11 months old.Although they have similar colourings,their characters could not be more different, unyet they both display true Havanese traits and characteristics,they share the same Dad but different Mums.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Ahhh Kara , Gucci and Molly could be twins. Great pic.


I was thinking the same thing! pretty girls


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

clare said:


> Dave and Kara,did your girls coat's change after they were spayed?I have been told that sometimes their fur becomes coarser and more unruly.Molly and Gucci look superb,with their matching hair dos,though Gucci's features look smaller than Molly's.Both of them stunners.Here is a pic of Dizzie pup,who is now just over 2,and a very good and sensible boy, who is calm and laid back,but loves to RLH, and is great at tricks.Secondly there is Nellie Mossa,my sweet loving silly little girl an absolute velcro pup,I thought Dizzie was a velcro until Nellie arrived, who by the way is 11 months old.Although they have similar colourings,their characters could not be more different, unyet they both display true Havanese traits and characteristics,they share the same Dad but different Mums.


love your photos


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> Dave and Kara,did your girls coat's change after they were spayed?I have been told that sometimes their fur becomes coarser and more unruly.Molly and Gucci look superb,with their matching hair dos,though Gucci's features look smaller than Molly's.Both of them stunners.Here is a pic of Dizzie pup,who is now just over 2,and a very good and sensible boy, who is calm and laid back,but loves to RLH, and is great at tricks.Secondly there is Nellie Mossa,my sweet loving silly little girl an absolute velcro pup,I thought Dizzie was a velcro until Nellie arrived, who by the way is 11 months old.Although they have similar colourings,their characters could not be more different, unyet they both display true Havanese traits and characteristics,they share the same Dad but different Mums.


Gosh , not sure if Molly changed after spaying or not. All that my wife and I remember is that the first year was lots of work with the blowing coat. Not sure about features either. That picture of Molly to me looks somewhat distorted. ? I think it's because she is in the foreground and looks bigger than the background. LOL Your guys are gorgeous. You always have such beautiful pictures. This whole topic of coats is confusing to me. My wife and I tend to agree that Molly has the double coat. But some breeders, don't believe all havs are double coated. I don't care, she could be bald and I would love her. ound: Maybe Kara can shed more light on this.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Bella is my oldest and the smallest. Don't let her size fool you. She has control of both her brothers. She is the sweetest, most gentle dog. Children especially love her. She will let them carry her for hours.
> 
> Fred is my middle child. He is the sweetest, tiny bit shy, at the same time grumpy boy. He tries to be a tough guy.
> 
> Scudder is my golden boy. Super laid back, funny, go with the flow kind of guy. ALWAYS glued to his mama's side


I love that too Fred is my middle child:biggrin1:

do they enjoy the clothes?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I should add ( for those that don't know )

Drake Sherman Schnauzer - will be 7 in May, He came from my sis who has his mom & dad we got him at 6 wks which I know is young but when I look back at this it still tears me up he was the cutest pup You can see how much he looks like his daddy Dirk.





http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1432387816873

Izabella Laren Schnauzer ( Izzy) - just turned 3 as some of you know

Havana White -VanaBanana - most know the story- if not ask lol We are guessing she is about 1


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Izzy is so busy She is a sweet cuddler and loyal friend but she is very fiesty You can see Vana join in, if Lucky was truely mad he would swat her too but they are just playing
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1899562295943


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

holt24 said:


> I love that too Fred is my middle child:biggrin1:
> 
> do they enjoy the clothes?


I don't know but I sure do!

Seriously, Bella loves her clothes because she is always cold. Scudder could take them or leave them. Fred runs whenever he sees me bring them out of the closet!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

that's funny, all mine kinda feel like Fred lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Gosh , not sure if Molly changed after spaying or not. All that my wife and I remember is that the first year was lots of work with the blowing coat. Not sure about features either. That picture of Molly to me looks somewhat distorted. ? I think it's because she is in the foreground and looks bigger than the background. LOL Your guys are gorgeous. You always have such beautiful pictures. This whole topic of coats is confusing to me. My wife and I tend to agree that Molly has the double coat. But some breeders, don't believe all havs are double coated. I don't care, she could be bald and I would love her. ound: Maybe Kara can shed more light on this.


I was just going to write that I don't believe her features are that much larger. (look at your avatar) My guess is that this photo was taken with a point and shoot camera at the wide angle end. That gives anyone a big nose.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, here are a few Kodi pix from the last year. The first is in front of our barn, the second,in the snow (obviously) and the 3rd, just for fun, is my amazing, tree climbing puppy!:biggrin1

I find it interesting how much longer the hair on his ears has grown between last Sept. (1st and 3rd photos, though it's more obvious in the first, as he's leaning forward in the 3rd)) and Jan. (middle photo) He was 20 months in Jan.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's Petunia. One by the garden in October, one in our back patio. The other picture is with my three daughters and Roscoe her best friend, when Petunia was just a puppy.
Petunia DOB is 11-14-08 - 13.5 lbs
She loves going for walks and outings at City Bark dog park. She is spoiled rotten, sleeps in our bed and has me trained to get off the sofa and take her outside by ringing a bell at the back door.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> I was just going to write that I don't believe her features are that much larger. (look at your avatar) My guess is that this photo was taken with a point and shoot camera at the wide angle end. That gives anyone a big nose.:biggrin1:


Yeah ,you're probably right about that. The picture just looks distorted somehow. thanks Karen.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a vedio of Maddie 9mo old and sister Zoey 6mo old. I bought them a new toy made from Bunnie fur. Don't buy Maddie went crazey and tore it apart and I do love bunnies sorry.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool Suzi, they look good together.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is Chewy in his new digs...we have nicknamed him Choudini because he has figured out how to get out of his crate. No matter what we do, he figures out how to break free. :frusty:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That is a very posh home!Like a sort of igloo!Eat your way out of that Choudini!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Cherin36 said:


> Here is Chewy in his new digs...we have nicknamed him Choudini because he has figured out how to get out of his crate. No matter what we do, he figures out how to break free. :frusty:


I love that ... super cool.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

We got the crate from an artist in Brooklyn. I loved it and had to have it for Chewy. 
The only drawback is that we now have to tie it closed with cooking twine so he doesn't escape. Oh well!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

maddie and Zoey are so cute playing together!! You certainly hav a couple of adorable pups!

Love Chewys cage! he looks so sweet sitting there!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

whimsy said:


> maddie and Zoey are so cute playing together!! You certainly hav a couple of adorable pups!
> 
> Love Chewys cage! he looks so sweet sitting there!


 We think Whimsy is extra cute too! We love her in pink.


----------

